# Name that wood...again!



## Aces-High (Jul 26, 2017)

Found this at my local resource construction recycling center.  It is really cool looking, but I have no idea what it is.  Guesses welcome.
View in Gallery


----------



## Aces-High (Jul 28, 2017)

I guess no one knows...


----------



## keithbyrd (Jul 28, 2017)

I agree it is a very cool looking piece of wood!  But I have no idea.  is it a piece of flooring?  IF so I can ask a friend in the flooring business if he has seen anything like it.


----------



## wwneko (Jul 28, 2017)

looks like some type of laminated something or another...


----------



## RKB (Jul 28, 2017)

PSL

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parallel_strand_lumber


----------



## Aces-High (Jul 28, 2017)

keithbyrd said:


> I agree it is a very cool looking piece of wood!  But I have no idea.  is it a piece of flooring?  IF so I can ask a friend in the flooring business if he has seen anything like it.



These are pieces of trim board of different kinds.

Thanks for asking your friend.  I have been told maybe Mesquite or Cedar...


----------



## Aces-High (Jul 28, 2017)

wwneko said:


> looks like some type of laminated something or another...



Continuous grain through at least 1/2 of the wood.


----------



## wwneko (Jul 29, 2017)

The "grain" may be glue lines... PSL looks about right


----------



## firewhatfire (Jul 29, 2017)

should make some pretty pens, whatever it is..


----------

